# back online



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2015)

but totally exhausted tonight after camping out with some new friends here in Eureka, since Thursday.  What a great time though, and I do have more pics I'll share tomorrow.

This one I thought I would share though since I was so excited about discovering this new, species of mushroom (which after hearing my buds crack up laughing, realized was only a half-eatin, jelly donut.  Oh well

See you all soon, and boy how I have missed my MTV, oops, I mean internet Denise


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2015)

So happy to see you Denise!
Looking forward to more from you tomorrow, as you said. Too funny about that new species of mushroom, "Jelliod Erronious Doughneticus"?
Great to know you're safe.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2015)

That's it Rose!!  Now I feel so much better about my "important" discovery after hearing the scientific name for it!!

Good to see you too Rose I ate an English muffin with butter and jelly and got a bit of a second wind goin on, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2015)

here's a couple more for tonight.  I went with a huge group, about 100 or so, and I volunteered in the kitchen.  Jeff was the main cook and wonderful to work with, really knew his stuff  The guy in the photo is Pat, the park ranger, lol!  Suzy (other gal in photo) and I grabbed him while he was trying to empty our garbage for us 

A bunch of us danced later to one of the guys IPAD tunes.  Lots of disco, salsa stuff  It's a beautiful park called Pamplin Grove South of Eureka.  More photos tomorrow, Denise


----------



## Glinda (Aug 23, 2015)

Great to hear from you, Denise - beautiful shots - even the donut - oops, I mean mushroom!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 23, 2015)

Now I`m craving a jelly doughnut lol! Sounds like you had fun! So did you get Wifi?


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2015)

LOL, you wouldn't if you'd seen this one up close and personal, LOL

Yep, sharing wifi here in the house.  Seems to work just fine and I have my laptop, Nook, and phone all using it now, yeehaw!  No more trips out to find a seat at the library or, have to buy a latte (ice mochas are my fave though, just can't treat myself that often) just so I can play online for a bit  Good to see you Ginna  More to tell but I best try to read some and conk out for the night hugs to all!! Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2015)

thank you Glinda, it held nice and still for me, LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2015)

Good to see you again Denise, funny about your new species of mushroom, at least that kind can't poison ya' huh?  What a fun photo with Pat and Suzy, they look like such nice people....and you look great my dear! :love_heart:  Nice shot of the flowers too, such pretty colors!  Looking forward to more of your pics!  Take care.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice to hear from you Denise.  You sound like you're happy and doing well.  Good for you.


----------



## Linda (Aug 23, 2015)

It was so good to hear from you Denise.  I've been wondering how you were doing.  I love all your photos and I'm telling you, your attitude is one I strive for.  Looking forward to hearing more from you gal!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2015)

nwlady said:


> That's it Rose!!  Now I feel so much better about my "important" discovery after hearing the scientific name for it!!
> 
> Good to see you too Rose *I ate an English muffin with butter and jelly and got a bit of a second wind goin on,* LOL!!



LOL, LOL>..yep I'm afraid English muffins do the same to me too... :rofl: Welcome back Chikadee...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 24, 2015)

Good to hear from you Denise.
Great that you are having fun and adventures.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hmm, did you have permission in writing from the SF administrator for your absence?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 24, 2015)

Good to see you Denise!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 24, 2015)

Welcome back, girl! 

artytime:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2015)

Good to hear from you again, my friend.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2015)

nwlady, are you still here? Good morning and welcome "home"! Please tell us that you're far, far away from the fires out there.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good to see you again Denise, funny about your new species of mushroom, at least that kind can't poison ya' huh?  What a fun photo with Pat and Suzy, they look like such nice people....and you look great my dear! :love_heart:  Nice shot of the flowers too, such pretty colors!  Looking forward to more of your pics!  Take care.



Love the new avatar, what an amazing little, feller I am thrilled to be on this a.m. with my coffee, and reading all the posts I am surrounded with a really, good bunch, and find it hard to imagine up and leaving if/when they call from the Lakeport subsidized housing.  It is so lovely, and I realize though, that people/friends, grow on my fast, and I would be sad to leave.  Thing is, once I do get into a subsidized situation, I can always move much easier then the first, long wait-list.  So I don't want to turn anything down.

Right now, I am trying to follow a spiritual path, and in that, let a still, small voice lead the way.  My plans aren't always (often) not the best, so trying to "be still" and not just "let" things happen, but slow the heck down instead of jumping headlong from the pan to the fire, LOL!!

So good to see you and yep, I will put up a few more photos here.  Just snap-shots, but I didn't want to get  bogged down with wandering around taking pics and ignoring my chances to meet some peeps at the campout!  Way good food too, or did I mention that, LOL!!:stirthepot::drool1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> nwlady, are you still here? Good morning and welcome "home"! Please tell us that you're far, far away from the fires out there.



Hi Georgia, don't know as the crow flies, how close we were, or are here in Eureka.  I did get to see the boys drop in with their helicopters sucking up the water (reminded me of the later version of "War of the Worlds" where they were sucking up people).  The rivers was so drying up that algae everywhere, and the river itself looked to be about a fifth of it's normal size.

There was a bit of smoke "overcast" type, and stuffier noses so yeah, we could either smell it, or not, but still have it effect us morning and later in the eves.  I think most of the fires are near Mrs. Robinson in Lakeport.  Not sure, haven't looked yet.  I was safe though, well, as safe as I can be running around with myself attached layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Pappy  So nice to sit here sippin, readin, and gettin in on the action  Who said seniors were boring, hah!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Welcome back, girl!
> 
> artytime:



Hi Phil,

so glad to see you doing well (sounding) as I know you went through some stuff.  This place would not be the same without you Your bud'ette, Denise:love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Nice to hear from you Denise.  You sound like you're happy and doing well.  Good for you.



Hiiiii Jim  Great, appropriate avatar you have there  I missed my senior, cronies big hugs, Denise:bighug:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

Linda said:


> It was so good to hear from you Denise.  I've been wondering how you were doing.  I love all your photos and I'm telling you, your attitude is one I strive for.  Looking forward to hearing more from you gal!



Hi Linda so glad to see you as well  Things are a bit up and down, but much more positive these days, have a nice bunch to live with (pretty much a boarding house which I had talked about wishing they still had them, and they do in Eureka.  Adjusting to, accepting other folks as they are, trying not to smother them in their sleep, you know, the daily grind, LOL!!

I will get to more photos here as soon as I greet you all this a.m., love and hugs coming your way,:love_heart: Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL, LOL>..yep I'm afraid English muffins do the same to me too... :rofl: Welcome back Chikadee...



Hi Dolly I met the coolest lady from England!! Gillian!  We exchanged numbers and will probably meet up to hike.  I told her about my forum friends, especially those of you from across the "puddle" lol So glad to get back where I can type on my laptop, so slow at texting and so many mistakes I usually give up trying  Really missed it here Denise:love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Good to hear from you Denise.
> Great that you are having fun and adventures.


Hello Dame  I was worried there for a bit that I may not have many adventures left in me, but would you believe I even danced!!  Now that I know that, I plan to do more.  I am thinking next year I will have that bed built into my small pickup.  Just a wood frame that sits up with empty packing space underneath, mattress on top.  Yeah, stylin Met a lady from England named Gillian, and she said one of her bros moved to Australia when she was young and never looked back 

Oh to travel to England and Australia one day, you just never know Goo'day to you and yours, Denise:love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, did you have permission in writing from the SF administrator for your absence?







Hi Ralphy, I bet you were one of the best, hall-monitors in school, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Good to see you Denise!



Hi Ameriscot!  You are doing great with your weightloss  I will check in over there on your thread as well  I missed being here so much hugs, denise


----------



## Raven (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello Denise, I have been thinking of you for the last few days and wondering how
you are doing.  Then I checked in this afternoon and there was your post!  

Great to hear from you and know you are okay.  You are missed when not around the forum.
I always enjoy your pictures.  All the best to you.  Hugs.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi, Denise! Looking good, shug.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

Raven said:


> Hello Denise, I have been thinking of you for the last few days and wondering how
> you are doing.  Then I checked in this afternoon and there was your post!
> 
> Great to hear from you and know you are okay.  You are missed when not around the forum.
> I always enjoy your pictures.  All the best to you.  Hugs.



Hi Raven, I am havin fun being back!  Plus the fact, it's such a gas-saver letting my fingers do the "walking" on the internet highway hugs, Denise



Shirley said:


> Hi, Denise! Looking good, shug.



Hi Shirley, bet you are still tearin'em up on the games  I have had so much fun with you on those, I'll have to get goin on a couple again, Deniselayful:

of course I know some folks want me to "play the game right" but I can't resist screwing things up once in awhile, lol


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2015)

Glad you're back in action, Denise!  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Glad you're back in action, Denise!  Thanks for the pictures!



LMAO!  Wow, that's just a heck of a job finding that cartoon, wtg jim  I can't help imagining trying to give cpr to a jelly-donut  I'm thinking though, I am thinking, lol


----------



## AprilT (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice pic in your avatar Denise, good to see you are doing well.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks April, nice to see you too  So glad to see so many folks I know are still here  Plus many new ones to meet yet Denise:love_heart:


----------



## Cookie (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice to see you again, Denise, I'm glad your looking great doing great and having fun.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2015)

A laugh to welcome you back.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Nice to see you again, Denise, I'm glad your looking great doing great and having fun.



Thanks Cookie, good to see you too  One thing I sure like about this area is the architecture/history.  Soooo many Victorian homes.  I have to get some shots of a bunch and make an album of them, or slideshow.  I walk a lot, and see so much more than when I drive.  I will post them as soon as I have a few  But here is one example I found just by googling (literally right up the street from me):


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

LOL!  I love the dog oopsies the best Pappy  Here's one of my faves backatya


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

darn you Dave, now you have me on a roll with these:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok....you asked for it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2015)

LOL, oh how darling he is Love it pappy!!


----------



## Misty (Aug 25, 2015)

Love your pictures, Denise, and you look Great! Happy to see you posting again. Your posts are always interesting and fun.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Denise, I know you enjoy camping out, and this one's for you!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2015)

LOL, thanks Me, so cute, love the hippie van.  Well, minus the flowers, peace and free love signs,


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2015)

Misty said:


> Love your pictures, Denise, and you look Great! Happy to see you posting again. Your posts are always interesting and fun.



Thanks Misty, it's good to see you and that beautiful kitty too


----------



## chic (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome back. It's been a long while. You look terrific!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks Chic, 

it's funny because I find walking is also teaching me how much gas I can save, LOL!  I am so glad to be able to yack with you guys again.

You look great too, and must be pretty active yourself.  I am finding I can eat what I want, which is such an awakening, although I find myself drawn to the healthier choices because they actually taste better, and "set" better in my tummy (and other parts) layful:


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Denise!!  You skinny little dickens, you keep losing weight you'll have to put rocks in you pockets to keep from bring blown away!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2015)

LOL, well, I like being called skinny  I complained to my mom all the years I was made fun of for being too skinny when I was a kid.  So I am building some muscle to protect my boney bod


----------



## oakapple (Aug 31, 2015)

Have been off the forum for a while Denise, so just noticed that you are back, and sounding happy, good!You seem well and hope it won't be long before you have your own little place. X


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks OA, I thought someone was missing around here Glad to see you.  I take breaks sometimes, intentionally, or due to lack of wifi big hugs, denise


----------

